# Best Foundation Primer??



## Becky (Oct 31, 2005)

*I am really interested in finding the best foundation primer for my skin. I have a hard time with my foundation lasting all day b/c I have such oily skin. I have been reading about the **Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer and Laura Mercier Foundation Primer on sephora.com and have read the reviews on here but I wanted to know others experiences with the primers. Are these the best primers? Let me know your opinions!! Thanks guys!!




*


----------



## genie (Oct 31, 2005)

hi becky, genie here. my daughter is a dancer and when i go to the theatrical supply store for shoes i always check out the KRYOLAN display. KRYOLAN is a theatrical makeup company and its products are astounding in addition to bein less expensive than some drugstore makeup. the KRYOLAN primer is a wonderful product and only $12.50 for a generous bottle. you can get KRYOLAN at makeup mania, i think. if you do a search you should be able to buy online if you can't get it locally. their eyeshadows are to die for and their translucent loose powder is my holy grail and only about $12.50 also. hth


----------



## Marisol (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Becky* *I am really interested in finding the best foundation primer for my skin. I have a hard time with my foundation lasting all day b/c I have such oily skin. I have been reading about the **Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer and Laura Mercier Foundation Primer on sephora.com and have read the reviews on here but I wanted to know others experiences with the primers. Are these the best primers? Let me know your opinions!! Thanks guys!!



* I have a sample of the Smashbox primer if you want it. I just purchased the MAC one so I have no need for it. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## mskellytran (Oct 31, 2005)

I just purchased the smashbox primer. I like it alot, you don't need much of it and your foundation would last all day. Be careful of putting alot on your skin because it feels very light when you apply it.


----------



## mskellytran (Oct 31, 2005)

oh I forgot, my skin is not oily its more in between but towards the dry side.. So I don't know if it may be different if you are to use it for oily skin.


----------



## Becky (Oct 31, 2005)

*THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR THE INFO GIRLS!!!*


----------



## blaquepooky (Oct 31, 2005)

I have oily skin and I use Tarte Clean Slate. It works really well and I got it off eBay for $15.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 31, 2005)

I have oily skin with large pores. I've tried Smashbox and English Ideas, wasn't impressed with either.


----------



## grashabelle (Nov 1, 2005)

Try Clinique's Pore Minimizer Instant Perfector. It works perfect on me, I've it in Invisible light since im really fair. Actually the shade really doesnt matter since it completely disappears on your skin after blending. It's good as a base keeping your foundation from slipping esply. if you have greasy skin. It also makes blending foundation and blushes a breeze. You just gotta try it


----------



## redrocks (Nov 1, 2005)

I recently bought:














*Microquatic Fortifying Primer *

*This unique treatment primer deeply nourishes as it infuses the skin with essential moisture, energy and vitality. Gentle water lily extract hydrates the fragile eye area as time released soy protiens detect and control excess shine.*

I really like it. I have very sensitive, acne prone, large pore, oily skin and this makes my skin look so nice. I've been using it for about two weeks now with no problem. It's a bit expensive at $42.00 but I think it was worth it.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 25, 2006)

I am so torn on primer. I haven't used a full face primer before. But I'm very excited to try it.

Thanks for the cool post! Any luck on finding a primer?


----------



## MARIAN (Mar 25, 2006)

clarins has a new one called instant smooth. it is great!

Originally Posted by *Becky* *I am really interested in finding the best foundation primer for my skin. I have a hard time with my foundation lasting all day b/c I have such oily skin. I have been reading about the **Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer and Laura Mercier Foundation Primer on sephora.com and have read the reviews on here but I wanted to know others experiences with the primers. Are these the best primers? Let me know your opinions!! Thanks guys!!



*


----------



## CamaroChick (Jul 5, 2006)

OMG, I'd never used primer before and frankly thought it was just another unnecessary product the cosmetics industry dreamed up to make more $$. This morning, for the first time, I tried the DHC Velvet Skin Coat sample they sent me. Man, this makes a HUGE difference, doesn't it? All other things in my routine being the same, not only does it make my skin feel smooth and beautiful, I'd swear it takes ten years off my appearance! Man, I hope this isn't just beginner's luck!


----------



## Thais (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becky* *I am really interested in finding the best foundation primer for my skin. I have a hard time with my foundation lasting all day b/c I have such oily skin. I have been reading about the **Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer and Laura Mercier Foundation Primer on sephora.com and have read the reviews on here but I wanted to know others experiences with the primers. Are these the best primers? Let me know your opinions!! Thanks guys!!



* I also have oily / combo skin and I am in love with Sue Devitt's MIcroquatic Fortifying Primer!


----------



## Thais (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* I recently bought:

http://a1377.g.akamai.net/7/1377/572...s/global/p.gifhttp://a1377.g.akamai.net/7/1377/5720/20050525190808/www.sephora.com/assets/dyn/brand/3957/3957_logo.jpg

http://a1377.g.akamai.net/7/1377/572...s/global/p.gif*Microquatic Fortifying Primer *

*This unique treatment primer deeply nourishes as it infuses the skin with essential moisture, energy and vitality. Gentle water lily extract hydrates the fragile eye area as time released soy protiens detect and control excess shine.*

I really like it. I have very sensitive, acne prone, large pore, oily skin and this makes my skin look so nice. I've been using it for about two weeks now with no problem. It's a bit expensive at $42.00 but I think it was worth it.

Me too!!! This is a superb primer!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 6, 2006)

I use Monstat Chafing Gel as my foundation primer and it works! I have combo skin and it does not cause breakouts either. Worth checking out!


----------



## alliestella (Jul 6, 2006)

My favourite primer is Clarins's one (I have also tried MAC and AgnÃ¨s b.).


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jul 7, 2006)

My favorite primer is MAC's prep and prime.


----------



## vav (Sep 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried a foundation primer from makeupforever?


----------



## diddlina (Sep 21, 2006)

i never use foundation primer..but i'd like to try..i'm thinking of MAC's prep and prime..is it good?what about MAC's strobe cream,is it a primer as well?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Sep 21, 2006)

For those into mineral makeup, try Pureluxe cream and powder erasers. Ohmygawd the cream is so good! It really does make pores appear smaller and fills the ridges of the face. Application of makeup after that is a cinch and the finish is flawless. Can't wait to get my powder eraser!


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 21, 2006)

For me is the Smashbox Primer. Love it!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 21, 2006)

I like Clinique also..although I did just purchase MAC's to see how that works. Primer does make a hhuugggee difference in how my skin looks.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 21, 2006)

i looove laura mercier's.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 22, 2006)

My HG primer is Smashbox Photofinish


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For those into mineral makeup, try Pureluxe cream and powder erasers. Ohmygawd the cream is so good! It really does make pores appear smaller and fills the ridges of the face. Application of makeup after that is a cinch and the finish is flawless. Can't wait to get my powder eraser! i use this aswell and i love it too


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Sep 23, 2006)

^ I got the powder too, I just got it this evening. I'm really loving Pureluxe's eraser. The best product they've ever launched, I've read.


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ I got the powder too, I just got it this evening. I'm really loving Pureluxe's eraser. The best product they've ever launched, I've read.



i have eraser , im going to look at the powder now


----------



## Mirtilla (Sep 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone tried a foundation primer from makeupforever? Me and it's the best foundation primer I've ever tried!! You can choose between SIX different shades!!!! By the way, I don't think this product is only for mature and/or dry skin, I've a combination complexion and it works great on me. 
Make Up For Ever Corrective Makeup Base at Sephora


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the great information ladies... Just another excuse for me to buy yet another product! LOL...


----------



## vav (Sep 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mirtilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me and it's the best foundation primer I've ever tried!! You can choose between SIX different shades!!!! By the way, I don't think this product is only for mature and/or dry skin, I've a combination complexion and it works great on me. 
Make Up For Ever Corrective Makeup Base at Sephora

Oh really? I'm getting this! Does it make the foundation signifantly more longwear ?


----------



## Mirtilla (Sep 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh really? I'm getting this! Does it make the foundation signifantly more longwear ? Definitely! It lasts all day and my skin looks very luminous. I tried a sample (neutral) and I could not be happier with the results.


----------



## Lauriesboys (Sep 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Model in a Bottle? It's a setting spray that claims to keep your makeup all as if you just applied it.


----------



## emily (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm a fan of Smashbox Photo Finish


----------



## Kathy (Sep 23, 2006)

"Thanks for all the great information ladies... Just another excuse for me to buy yet another product! LOL..."

I haven't figured out how to copy someone elses post into mine before I write so I just put it in quotes.



Bbuuuutttt...I totally agree with what she said. This site is going to get me in trouble with all the products I now want to try!!


----------



## leintjess (Sep 27, 2006)

Chanel..use it a couple of years now and it's so good..think it's called base lumiere.


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Thanks for all the great information ladies... Just another excuse for me to buy yet another product! LOL..."
I haven't figured out how to copy someone elses post into mine before I write so I just put it in quotes.



Bbuuuutttt...I totally agree with what she said. This site is going to get me in trouble with all the products I now want to try!!

Hi Kathy! To copy someone's post, just go to their post that you want to quote and hit the quote button in the bottom right hand corner!!



Hope that helps!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Kathy! To copy someone's post, just go to their post that you want to quote and hit the quote button in the bottom right hand corner!!



Hope that helps! I figured it out....



Took a few posts, but I did finally.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ShelbyLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Monstat Chafing Gel as my foundation primer and it works! I have combo skin and it does not cause breakouts either. Worth checking out! I agree. I have tried this and so have my friends. We love it. I would try this before spending lots on of $ on other products. It's only $6.40 at the store. There is a great thread with all kinds of info on it. Try searching for chafing gel in the forums. It should answer any questions you have about it.

Hope you find something you like.


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info ladies!! -- I'm going shopping!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 12, 2006)

Def. Smashbox! It feels so soft. Also MAC foundation primer is a good choice. If you want the cheap version of Smashbox, get the Sephora primer


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 12, 2006)

I've only used LM and Sue Devitt Microquatic Blue... I preferred Sue Devitt's, but it cost $48!!!!!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've used the MAC prep and prime. It's pretty good. I am still in search of one I like better. I got a sample of Lorac's Aquaprime and BE's primer. I am anxious to try both.

I may try Laura Mericer's as well.


----------



## chocobon (Oct 13, 2006)

My HG primer is Smashbox photofinish primer


----------



## m_over_u (Oct 13, 2006)

I've tried both Clinique Pore Minimizer Skin Perfector and MAC Prep+Prime, both didn't worked on me. It did make my foundation glide smoother but have to blot my oily skin after 3hrs.


----------



## Midgard (Oct 13, 2006)

I love my Clarins Instant Smooth, like it much more than the Smashbox one!


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 13, 2006)

I like _Smashbox it_ really works good. I don't use it everyday, but when I do I notice a difference! A primer is really worth trying!


----------



## -Missy L- (Oct 13, 2006)

After reading this im just after ordering Smashbox primer on-line, also a mist you use after your foundation......cant wait to try them - i hope they work!

ive never used a primer before


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 14, 2006)

Smashbox PhotoFinish Foundation Primer really works perfectly for me, and has not caused my combination skin to break out


----------



## han (Oct 14, 2006)

im useing mac prep&amp;prime i love it


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 14, 2006)

Smashbox hands down!


----------



## sheilarose (Oct 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I am really interested in finding the best foundation primer for my skin. I have a hard time with my foundation lasting all day b/c I have such oily skin. I have been reading about the **Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer and Laura Mercier Foundation Primer on sephora.com and have read the reviews on here but I wanted to know others experiences with the primers. Are these the best primers? Let me know your opinions!! Thanks guys!!



* Hi Becky: I have oily skin. I have been using Laura Geller Spackle Primer and it is wonderful. Then I use Bare Escentuals or Laura Geller. I use light moisterizer first. Even when I put on moisterizer I can feel how soft and smooth it makes my face feel. Let it dry good. Dont use alot. Then primer, and let that dry. It is light so it dries fast. then put on your makeup. I am learning that when you put primer on you dont have to use as much and it goes on smoother.
Sheila Rose














Originally Posted by *blaquepooky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have oily skin and I use Tarte Clean Slate. It works really well and I got it off eBay for $15. Do you think eBay gives you the actual real product. Sometimes I hear they are copies somehow. Please let me know.
Thanks,

Sheila Rose


----------



## Juliaz (Oct 14, 2006)

I've tried several primers but BY FAR the best is Laura Mercier. It really makes a difference, and doesn't have any color to it (some primers give a white caste). It's made all the difference with me, also preventing make-up from sinking into my skin and keeps it sitting pretty for most of the day.

For those of you worried because of oily skin, Laura Mercier has recently launched an oil free version of this primer. I've not tried it as I don't need it but thought it might be helpful to know.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Oct 14, 2006)

Alright I know this sounds very silly, but has anyone used Phillips Milk of Magnesia as a primer at all? I've used it before and it was great for my oily skin...

I've been reading excellent reviews for it on makeupalley.com.

MakeupAlley - Product Reviews: Masks Milk of Magnesia


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 14, 2006)

Smashbox Photo finish!


----------



## sheilarose (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *JulesF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've tried several primers but BY FAR the best is Laura Mercier. It really makes a difference, and doesn't have any color to it (some primers give a white caste). It's made all the difference with me, also preventing make-up from sinking into my skin and keeps it sitting pretty for most of the day.
For those of you worried because of oily skin, Laura Mercier has recently launched an oil free version of this primer. I've not tried it as I don't need it but thought it might be helpful to know.

I have very oily skin and as I quoted before I love LAURA GELLER SPACKLE PRIMER. It is a light clear gel and makes a big difference in the makeup staying on much longer. I have large pores but it lays on top and never sinks in.Just a good thought.

Sheila Rose


----------



## xchinita619x (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I have tried a few actually. I am oily on my t zone area &amp; I tried several. It makes a difference if you are using the right combo, primer &amp; foundation. I tried the clarins with the MAC sculpt, which later find out tjat MAC is not really good for you in the long run as it has too much oil that will clog your pores. So I switched to MakeUp Forever Matt Primer along with the Make Up Forever Velvet Foundation...I love this product but this too combo just made it too matty (if that even is the right word for it). The outcome is great but it is just hard to apply as its really too "matty". So now I am using the HD Primer in green-Make up Forever with HD Liquid Foundation. It works and I just loved MAKE UP FOREVER BRAND.

Also, you may want to try COSMEDICINE in matte (if your oily). I love this one as well. It keeps your face hydrated, absorbs the oil and reduce your pore size!!!!

All these brands you can get at Sephora...for the primer, you may want to check which one is best for you. The green one is more of if you have redness, purple is for yellow shades (mostly for asians that has different skintones on their face).

Hope this helps...thanks...


----------



## iheartgloss (Mar 11, 2009)

I work @ mac and love to use their primer for everyday and for photo shoots.


----------



## xchinita619x (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes I tried make up forever and I love it!!!! Try the matt primer for oily skin, it works wonder.


----------



## Mena (Apr 12, 2009)

im still trying to decide :/


----------



## Karren (Apr 12, 2009)

I sill love Smashbox's PhotoFinish by Monistat's Chaffing Gel works pretty good and is 1/5th the price...


----------



## Xexuxa (Apr 12, 2009)

I like Givenchy Mister Mat, its the only oil absorbing gel/primer I've used that actually makes foundation look better not worse. I like make-up Forever HD primer too but it doesn't do much to control oil


----------



## firstladyz (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Becky I recommend b*t*h-slap light concealer I love it I mean I put it on and nothing moves or creases I have oily skin and I love it and its by the best make up artist in L.A. and some drag queens use it which probably isnt good but you never see there make up move or mess up b*t*c* slap-cosmetics dot com and there on you tube if you want to learn more about them the owner before purchasing. I cant type it out on here because they dont allow curse words but I'm pretty sure you get it. I heard rimmel and smashbox was good one cheap one expensive. They have primer reviews on youtube as well.


----------



## firstladyz (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok so I went and bought revlon primer just so be trying something different and to see if the store brand could amount up to the name brand so I have used it three times and it didnt with stand when I went out into the heat and sun I was oily and I know because when I would touch my face with my finger my finger was as if I had liquid foundation on. I know your not suppose to foundation if your going to be partying or moving around alot in the sun but I wanted to see by the time I got to my car i looked a mess so bad that I wiped all my makeup off and pulled my eyelashes off too plus I was hot as hell I wish I would have taken a before pic so you could see the before anad after but i will start doing that when I'm trying out products.


----------



## vancitygurl (Aug 29, 2009)

My primer that I'm using rite now is Monistat Chaffing Powder gel. It's $8 for a tube and it's got the same silicone texture like Smashbox Primer which is sold at Sephora for like $40. My next primer after Monistat is Bare Essentials Prime Time!

I know it's hard to get past the name Monistat. But seriously. If u typed that in youtube search, u will find many reviews on that.


----------



## britney54 (Sep 2, 2009)

I really need to get a primer, but I'm not sure which one to get, but I'm considering the Bare Escentuals "Prime Time" Primer. Has anyone tried this one before? Is it any good?

I might just get the MAC Primer, but there's 3 different ones? Which one are you supposed to get to use as a foundation primer?


----------



## vancitygurl (Sep 2, 2009)

I've tried the Bare Essentials Prime Time primer. It works for me as I'm oily. But it's a bit expensive. But definitely get a sample from Sephora first and try it out. Sephora is famous for giving out samples for any product that u want!

Originally Posted by *britney54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really need to get a primer, but I'm not sure which one to get, but I'm considering the Bare Escentuals "Prime Time" Primer. Has anyone tried this one before? Is it any good?
I might just get the MAC Primer, but there's 3 different ones? Which one are you supposed to get to use as a foundation primer?


----------



## Danielle_BR (Sep 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My favorite primer is MAC's prep and prime. Mine too!!!!


----------



## boyzeroo (Sep 8, 2009)

I have Smashbox's photofinish primer (original) and MUFE's HD primer (green). Smashbox's is an incredibly smooth satin finish and MUFE's has a sticky feel (like some moisturizers). I do grab the Smashbox more often because i like the feel of the product better and since it's silicone based, it can breath more easily.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Sep 11, 2009)

I LOVE Napoleon Perdis' AUTO PILOT primer. Smells great and allows for great coverage AND has an SPF


----------



## pinay (Sep 20, 2009)

I use bare vitamins (from BE) skin rev-er upper and it's really really good. I can really tell it helps protect my skin from the harshness of makeup and it keeps the makeup all day. I also have Smashbox but it kinda feels ok, but it's very good for liquid foundations. The BE I use for the mineral powder foundations.


----------



## paulaql (Sep 23, 2009)

Silca from CS


----------



## kitamad (Oct 13, 2009)

I use the Monistat Chafing Gel also.


----------



## flyhoney (Oct 14, 2009)

Too Faced's Primed and Poreless.


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Oct 14, 2009)

I use Cover FX primer and I love it...it feels light and I def notice a difference on my skin. I've also tried Smashbox and MAC but I prefer Cover FX


----------



## Katu (Oct 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *vav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone tried a foundation primer from makeupforever? I've used the green one. I have oily/combo skin, and it's also very red. The lady at the store told me it will help tone down my redness. However, I found that it made my redness worse and my skin around my nose and chin area got irritated.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 31, 2009)

I've used the Monistat and am now using Laura Mercier simply because I got a ginormous tube of it as a gift. I will most likely be going back to Monistat as that fits my wallet.


----------



## beautyandkarma (Nov 6, 2009)

I often work as a freelance makeup artist and travel from store to store. Meeting so many women I always ask for their favorite primer or foundations or mascara. The one I hear great things about is DR. Perricone primer. I never wear primer so I took a sample and tried it and my skin looked flawless throughout the day they was this glow to it. You can usually get it at Nordstrom. Good luck


----------



## Bonsaitea (Nov 8, 2009)

I got the Monistat one because everyone was raving about it.

One of my personal favorites is DHC's Velvet coat. It is a thick powdery consistency i guess? Just a bit more powdery than the monistat gel.

But it goes on really well. and they're right, you can just go out with the primer on by itself!!


----------



## loo (Nov 28, 2009)

What is the best primer for oily and acne prone skin??

any suggestion is welcome


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jan 17, 2010)

I really love the Smash Box primer for oil skin and also Dr. Perricone.


----------



## firesign (Jan 17, 2010)

Rimmel has a face primer that is great. Just as good as all the expensive ones and it cost less then $7.00. Try it you ...won't be disappointed.


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks for that info I will definitely try it.


----------



## tlevings7 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello,

I have realllly oily skin but get dry skin patches. Doesn't make any sense to me. I'm looking for a primer that works with very oily skin that is pron to breakouts. I am also over 45 so anything for aging skin would be a plus. I've read several reviews about all kinds of products. Does anybody know where you can get samples of some of they primers so I'm not spending a small fortune on something that doesn't work. I love to wear make up and am always trying different shadow techniques and colors. The best eye primer I have found is from Mary Kay. I get the best deals on ebay. For lip color I have found that Loreal 16 hour lip color (not lip glaze) last all day and night even through drinking and eating. Thanks for any tips!

I recently tried the Rimmel primer, foundation, and powder. I have very oily skin and was surprised that the matte finish lasted several hours. This stuff is affordable so if you don't have real oily skin I would recommed this brand. So far it hasn't broken my face out but I don't use it everyday.


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi I freelance for several different makeup and skin care brands. My favorite and everyone I introduced this product has said nothing but positive things about it. I met this customer who had very oily skin and ance breakout huge large breakout. She tried and within a 2 to 3 weeks noticed a huge difference on her face. Now no more breakout and her skin is to die for. The product is Blue copper face cream by Osmotics This award winning cream combines the proven benefits of copper with an exclusive, new anti-aging molecule, the 5-chain Penta-Peptide to dramatically enhance absorption and effectiveness in the skin. It is amazing if you notice that your skin is losing elasticity and firms. Remember you need to try it for at least 1 month to see the difference. You can buy it at Nordstrom and use it and even if you don't like it after a month still return it. Go to Osmotics website and check more info on it. Also check out my blog I often talk about great skin care and makeup. Good luck Beauty, Makeup, Fashion and Food Tips


----------



## MScheeringa (Jan 18, 2010)

I have tried Anew it is great!


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jan 18, 2010)

yes I have met quite a few women who have tried it an love it but I haven't had a chance to try it yet. Beauty, Makeup, Fashion and Food Tips


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 8, 2011)

I've heard that Urban Decay De-slick (I think that's what it's called..) is really great for very oily skin.  I have combination skin that leans on the dry side, so I've never used it myself but ya I've heard it works great for oily gals.   I've tried the DHC velvet skin coat and it does feel nice and makes my foundation look good but I don't notice any extra staying power, I get the same result from the Monistat stuff.  In fact I've had pretty much the same result with all primers I've tried.  But I haven't tried that many.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 9, 2011)

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch

Makeup Forever HD (I like the Blue)

Hard Candy Sheer Envy

Dr. Brandt's Pores No More pore refiner (very mattifying though, I have dry skin and can't use this all over my face!)


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 12, 2011)

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer


----------



## beautyfulblog (Feb 13, 2011)

I just discovered this awesome anti-shine primer from sephora! 

*"Trick of the Trade" Anti-Shine Primer*





Its only $18 for a big tube. Its anti-shine if you have oily skin. I really think Sephora products work so well and they're a good price too. 

Once I put on my make-up on in the morning, I have no time to retouch or anything. My make-up stays on all day.


----------



## aliana (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh this is an old thread...lol...Well I'm looking for a primer and I'm considering E.L.F. Mineral Infused Face Primer because it's cheap and has good reviews. Any other good cheaper primers? Under $20?


----------



## WickdNytemare (Feb 13, 2011)

My favorite is either the Smashbox Photo Finish Primer or Loreal studio secrets magic perfecting base .. with the Loreal I'm finding that you need to let it set for a few minutes before applying foundation other than that I think its an awesome product for only 12.99.


----------



## angelawalsh21 (Feb 16, 2011)

A really good primer is the Bobbi Brown one. It has the most AMAZING smell but also it has vitamins in it and it can be used as both the moisturiser and a primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://glamourgossip411.blogspot.com - Check out my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## IDOMAKEUP (Apr 5, 2011)

Honestly - for the quality and the price I LOVE Mary Kay. The foundation primer (brand new to the market) is $16! Feel free to contact me if you have any questions!


----------



## newcarsmell (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Genie!  What is the full name of this primer, please?  regards!


----------



## newcarsmell (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Genie is it  KRYOLAN primer  or

*Kryolan Ultra Under Base Foundation Cream Makeup ?




*


----------



## Rubydoll (Aug 9, 2011)

Napoleons Auto Pilot pre-foundation primer is a staple for me. I can't apply any makeup without it! It's creates the perfect smooth base for makeup application. My pores tend to open up and become visible later in the day and this prevents that from happening.


----------



## thebombshellxx (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you tried MAC's Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone?

Its supposed to work wonders for oily skin, specifically your T-Zone area.


----------



## Carmen12 (Dec 6, 2011)

The best face primer for oily skin is Estee Lauder Smoothing Matte Base!  I highly recommend it.


----------



## mylene (Mar 15, 2012)

Oooh. They're both really nice actually. But I'd go for Laura Merciers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubyJacksonn (Sep 18, 2012)

Lancome, expensive but they make amazing primers or try Estee Lauder's Double Wear Light Foundation. It goes on very smoothly, and will last you a guaranteed 15hours, even if you don't use primer! Also, the formula is very light and great for people with oily, acne prone skin.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 19, 2012)

Stila one step correct. hands down my fav!


----------



## Jaxx (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Becky!  Were you able to find a primer that suited your skin type?  Just curious to know which you choose.


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybelline Age Rewind primer is about $8.00 and it works as good as Smashbox and DHC I used them all and they all work the same.


----------



## madcute (Nov 12, 2012)

I absolutely love Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch. It doesn't bead up or flake upon application. It has a matte finish. A little goes a long way. Can even be worn alone, it does a lot to really smooth over enlarged pores/wrinkles. Makeup application after applying it is really nice.


----------

